# C. parva dry start?



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a small tank that I am attempting to get going with a "dry start method"(DSM).
I have 3/4" of topsoil, capped by 1/2" "dirty" Seachem Onyx/flourite sand.

Lighting is some natural, and a 13watt cf lamp (10-12 hrs a day);

The substrate is wet, I keep the water line just below the top of the substrate. I have been misting the tank 1-2 times a day w/ ro water. 

Will the Crypt's eventually start to prosper in this setup?
Or should I flood the tank and grow them immersed?

I eventually want to flood the tank and add shrimp, but I was hoping the crypts would benefit from the DSM, and grow fuller before I flood the tank. I am also wondering if the emersed grown leaves will melt when I floodthe tank?


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

They will probably melt once you flood the tank, as with most crypts submerged and ememrsed forms can cause hte plant to melt in transition. Not saying it will happen but if you put a month or two into DSM then flood and they all melt your back at square one.

Craig


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

It may melt but you won't be exactly back at square one - The crypts should bounce back fast after melting as they'll have a well established root system.


----------

